# Will these fish coexist?



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So right now I have a pair of ocerlaris clowns (sp) and a blue tang, all about 1" long right now.

Within the next few months I will be upgrading to a 90 gallon tank. The dimensions I am looking into will be 36x24x24 but I may end up with a 48 long as they are more common.

Anyways, my plan was to leave my existing 40 gallon set up and to slowly move things over to the 90 once it is established and set up with all the necessities. Now I was wondering if when I transfer the fish, could I transfer the three I have now and add a yellow tang. I have read they do well either alone or with a large group, but I don't have space for a large group. I am mainly concerned about the blue tang and yellow tang getting along because I have also read that certain surgeons may become territorial which is why I would like to move them all into the 90 at the same time.

What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Tangs generally get along fine together, given enough space, provided you follow a couple simple rules. When mixing Tangs of a different genus together, you are typically ok, provided they are not the same color. The Blue Hippo Tang is a Paracanthurus; The Yellow Tang is a Zebrasoma. No problems, as a rule. You should be ok.

If you decide to mix multiple Tangs of the same genus, they should be added at the same time. For example, a Yellow Tang, Sailfin Tang, and Purple Tang should work out ok if added at the same time and given enough space. I would suggest a minimum of 50 gallons per Tang, if mixing the same genus. In my 180 I plan to have a number of Tangs, and will mix them liberally following these rules.

By the way, you should treat the Chenochaetus genus as a Zebrasoma, for the sake of these rules.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So a 90 gal would be just cutting it, you think its okay though?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I would suggest a minimum of 50 gallons per Tang, if mixing the same genus.


You are not mixing the same genus. Yes, you should be fine.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ahh i see, I missed that fine detail


----------

